# Robert C Byrd Dam(Gallipolis Oh)



## Triton00 (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone fished there recently? and did you have any luck? species?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I fish down that way when I get time off. I fish below the dam for cats and catch coolers full. I also bowfish down that way and there is some very big carp to shoot near the dam and incoming creeks.


----------



## Triton00 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it possible to fish RC Byrd from the Ohio side? Last year they were doing construction. You could still fish it but I didn't know if they had it blocked off this year or not.


----------



## Triton00 (Jan 19, 2006)

As of mid January the public access below the damn was open, I havnt been over since. I've had pretty nice success on the Kanawha river with the New River strain of walleye the started stocking 3 years ago, avraging 16-25"...Let me know if you hit the damn area any time soon, all depends on river conditions. Thanks Scott


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Triton, I was thinking about hitting Winfield dam tomorrow or Sunday from the boat. Is Buffalo the closest put it? Been catching any down that way? A buddy and I tried the mouth of the Elk last Saturday but only caught 1 little sauger. Went up to the Marmet locks and ended up catching 6-8 smallmouth in the 2-2.5 lbs. range.


----------



## Triton00 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes Buffalo is the nearest improved launch below the damn. I have been fishing between the winfield and marmet locks since early fall and have had the best sucess in the last six months than I have in the last 6 years. Smallies are making a comeback also. Let me know if ya have any luck. I just spoke to a buddy of mine and we may try further up and below London lock or at the confluence of the Kanawha & Ohio river...Good luck


----------

